# Cider won first prize at dog show



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

We went to a fun dog show yesterday. What a fabulous day. Great opportunaty to meet lots of dogs. Cider had great fun playing with lots of them.
There was "musical sit" competion, biggest softy, child and dog walking, most appealing eyes and so on.
And Cider won first prize in the "tiny terror" category. Hahaha, we are so pround of him:first:


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

*photo for first prize*

I hope it works with the photo this time


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done Cider x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:yo: what a :star::congrats: to Cider on coming :first::twothumbs:
do you have a hoto: :hug:


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

:congrats: well done cider, clever boy, :first:


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

*Cider's first prize at dog show*

sooorry, I think I was too impatient and didn't wait long enough for the upload. I hope it works now


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

well done Cider x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

*Cider's first prize at dog show*

One more for you


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Very well done Cider!! Like the rosette ......not much size difference between Cider and the rosette! 

Karen x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Well done cider, a well deserved first prize! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations Cider :twothumbs:


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

He looks so cute an Martha has the jumbo ears too, love em!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Got em!
Damn she's cute lol
Nothing like a proud parent eh


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Well done Cider!!!! Love your pics he looks just like Pixie all chocolatey and gorgeous! In the last pic all the dogs were brown! was that the dress code for the day?! 
Adam is that your girl? she is adorable and so pretty


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay to Cider :first: :yo:


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah my girl is ciders littermate


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well done Cider! Sounds like fun, I can't wait to start going to events like that. I am still hoping to go to the Pup Aid event in Brighton for a bit of doggy fun!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Way to go Cider - looking gorgeous .............. lotsa woofs from Dexter xxx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Got em!
> Damn she's cute lol
> Nothing like a proud parent eh


oooohhhh how cute! Only just seen you send photos of Martha. They defenetly look like sister and brother and funny enough she looks more girly, longer hair already. Thank you very much. I am all smily now


----------

